# lOOKING FOR MERRIAMS TURKEYHUNT SPRING 2009



## camokenny (Jan 6, 2009)

looking to fill my 2nd grand slam and need a Merriams turkey to do this.
Need a place to hunt with plenty of birds, will be two of us, wife or hunting buddy. 
Will host up to 3 people here in SW Iowa for deer, turkey or waterfowl for this merriams hunt.
Have been hunting turkeys for 30 years this spring and want this merriams this year.
CAN YOU HELP?


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am thinking of going to the black hills in SD. I have a buddy out there who has never gone before and he has land. Not sure how much land he has, but he says that certain times there can be a lot of birds roaming his property. From what i hear, the hills is one of the best places to go.


----------

